# First proper drive



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Just taken my new 1.8tfsi TT out for its first restrained proper drive and all I can say is it's an amazing machine. It's my first Audi and it 100% won't be my last! I can't believe how nippy the car feels (I dread to think how fast the 2.0 is) and that's just taking it easy until I've bedded it in! The build quality seems good (no creaks or rattles) slight bit of wind noise on the motorway but from what I've read this is pretty common with frameless windows. The virtual Cockpit puts a grin on my face every time I look at it and I had to update my maps so I watched a movie on the VC whilst it went through the update Lol. I've had other new cars but none have kept a smile on my face for as long as my TT has!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Same for me. I couldn't be happier with the TT sport 1.8 I picked up on March 1st. It drives beautifully, feels solid and is so quiet. The build quality is outstanding. Glad your enjoying yours so much too.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done to you both. They are fantastic cars. I hope they give you many hours of pleasure.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Good choice, and enjoy the 1.8 its a cracking engine and surprisingly frugal. Seems the only people sniffy about the 1.8s dont actually dive one.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Glad to hear you are both smiling with delight. A TT really is a smart motor......enjoy!


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Im enjoying my 1.8 TFSI. Taking it easy during bedding in period. Whats the max speed i can do during this time?


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey mate, I don't think there's a maximum speed to stick too. I think your meant to stay under 3500rpm, having said that iv occasionally been taking mine to 4000 but that's it. Hope this has helped


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

CipherTT said:


> Im enjoying my 1.8 TFSI. Taking it easy during bedding in period. Whats the max speed i can do during this time?


70mph of course :lol:


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I've always used the "just drive normal" method of running my cars in. Nothing too spirited but you can enjoy the car and don't have to be like driving miss daisy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

deeve said:


> Good choice, and enjoy the 1.8 its a cracking engine and surprisingly frugal. Seems the only people sniffy about the 1.8s dont actually dive one.


With the greatest of respect, I have driven the 1.8 and was very underwhelmed by it. Not gutless, but hardly what I'd call quick either. Fuel consumption wasn't night and day better than my TTS, probably as you have to drive it harder to maintain speed. I averaged 38 mpg with the 1.8 on my commute to work. My TTS averages 36 mpg. The 1.8 I have had three times as a loaner from Cambridge Audi. Nice car, but sadly lacking in the acceleration department... but then some folk don't buy a TT to go quickly, I get that... kind regards, Mr Sniffy :roll:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

1st spirited drives with a new car are the best. i remember mine and being blown away by the TT. have fun!!


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Why oh why do negative people always feel the need to have their point of view heard! Strange phenomenon that I'll never understand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like a "i don't agree" comment around the engine being underwhelming to me.
Performance is a perspective on what you are used to. 1.8 is just a tad slower than the 20tdi, but its quicker than a panda and much slower than a 911.

You will never get all people to agree, its just life. I really don't like the TT in black, but thats not negative - its an opinion.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

CipherTT said:


> Im enjoying my 1.8 TFSI. Taking it easy during bedding in period. Whats the max speed i can do during this time?


About 35mph, in 1st gear.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice, and enjoy the 1.8 its a cracking engine and surprisingly frugal. Seems the only people sniffy about the 1.8s dont actually dive one.
> ...


Glad your enjoying your tt mate regardless of engine size as long as your happy and enjoying it that's all that matters. As for the guy comparing it to a TTS obviously it's not going to be as quick he was only saying it seems quick he wasn't making out it was gunna set lap time records lol. If I compare my RS to your S they'll be a hell of a difference so let's not get pulled down in comparing every type of TT it's good that there's a forum like this that we can all communicate on.

Cheers Jordz


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The difference between RS and S is marginal at best.. :lol:
But you get a better noise and a silly asking price. Pay your money, take your choice...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I totally agree re negative comments. Most cars are what people have chosen for their own reasons. Just because someone else makes a different choice it doesn't give them the right to judge.

If there was a question eg what do you think of a compared to b and c fair enough.

Continue to enjoy your car, that's all that matters in this instance.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

The MK3 TT is a brilliant car in ALL engine denominations .........comparing these and drawing conclusions on performance is not warranted as each engine will be proportional in its performance. Of course a TTS will be faster than a 1.8 TFSI......but the 1.8 TFSI will still feel fast proportional to the owners expectations.
Let's be positive please.......


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's plenty of information out there about performance figures and running costs etc so people should know in advance what they can expect from their car. 
After that it's about personal preferences and budgets. I could have bought a RS cash but I bought a 1.8 for my own reasons. Each to their own as they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> Just taken my new 1.8tfsi TT out for its first restrained proper drive and all I can say is it's an amazing machine. It's my first Audi and it 100% won't be my last! I can't believe how nippy the car feels (I dread to think how fast the 2.0 is) and that's just taking it easy until I've bedded it in! The build quality seems good (no creaks or rattles) slight bit of wind noise on the motorway but from what I've read this is pretty common with frameless windows. The virtual Cockpit puts a grin on my face every time I look at it and I had to update my maps so I watched a movie on the VC whilst it went through the update Lol. I've had other new cars but none have kept a smile on my face for as long as my TT has!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great post. It's so nice to see someone so excited about their new car. We've all been there...and when it's a big step up from what we had before the feeling is amazing, every time you get in it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree that the 1.8 is enough for me, even more so now i have finally worked out how to get the car in sport mode on the s-tronic - seriously taken me 3 weeks! I should just read the manual........


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Glad to hear that you like it. 1.8 is a good choice. And like people said before me, TT has a wide range of engines to suit every driving style.

1.8 is perfectly good for a normal drive. Hell I drive 2.0 Quattro but 99.9% of my commute can be done with a 29kw electric engine. :lol:

TBH, now that Audi has introduced 2.0TDI with S-stronic and Quattro I would jump at the chance to trade in my car for it. Both 1.8 petrol and 2.0 TDI are perfectly capable to be fun and still useful for a daily drive.

The time of "crazy NFS" style driving is gone. Now every city that is worthy to be on the google map is riddled with speed cameras and highways patrolled. Unless you drive a track during the weekend...or live in Germany... whats the point?

Enjoy man!! Send pics to the thread!! 8)


----------

